# Bow Tuning at Gander Mountain



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

My friend has a bow that he would lend me but the draw weight and length are too high so I called Gander Mountain today and they said it would cost $80 to do anything to the bow, even only adjusting the draw weight and nothing more. Is this pricing normal or ridiculous?


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Lol*

RIDICULOUS!


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

$80 :faint:

My bow shop's minimun is $6. He charges $36 for a complete set-up(install sight, rest, peep, d loop, etc. and help you paper tune). This is a small town type shop, but still $80 is CRAZY for doing virtually nothing


----------



## MNBowhunter300 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldnt let Gander Mountian touch my bow with a 10 foot pole. Take it someplace else.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

MathewsManiacXT said:


> I wouldnt let Gander Mountian touch my bow with a 10 foot pole. Take it someplace else.


And who would you let touch your bow with a pole????

And yes $80 is high, but you have to look at the overhead a place like gander has vs a pro shop.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

A Pro shop has *"Pros"*...keyword:wink:


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*What the ???*

I think I'd find out what they're going to do for $80. Not knowing your bow, changing DL may be more than just moving a set screw on a mod.

I use a guy a Gander, but that's because I know him and the work he does is great. But to qualify that, I take my bow to him, and he just happens to work at Gander. :wink:

Take it somewhere else for a 2nd opinion at the least.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I knew $80 had to be way too high.

Unfortunately, I don't know of any other shop that does bow tuning in my area. I still won't be paying $80 though!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Flyboy718 said:


> A Pro shop has *"Pros"*...keyword:wink:


not all PRO shops have knowledgeable and competent staff. some places have the word pro because it sounds good and the unknowing dont have any idea of the difference.

some pots like callin kettles black.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

monkey:

You know what i am talking about...it's not about a pro shop putting pro in their name. Where do you get your bow stuff done??


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i do it myself.

i learned how to work on bows almost 30 years ago.


i learned long ago that there is no one size fits most in archery. arbitrary numbers are just for starts. you cant use a ruler and say it's this way and thats the only way.

tuning a bow is as much as getting the most out of it as it is fitting it to the shooter. a suit off the rack looks ok, but a tailored suit looks like it should.

you dont know what kind of guy works at that particular gander mtn. maybe he's a top shooter that knows his marbles. $80 is nothing if he's a quality tuner. i see tons of people waiting to drop atleast twice that with other shops offering the same service.

just because its a box store, doesnt mean they dont know their job. just because its a pro shop doesnt mean they do know their job.

mr ragsdale has forgotten more than i could possibly learn in 2 lifetimes but this is probably one of the most important thing's ive seen him write about tuning.


----------



## CJT (Jun 8, 2007)

What kind of bow is it ?? Some you have to change the cam out on . That would be more expensinve .


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

CJT said:


> What kind of bow is it ?? Some you have to change the cam out on . That would be more expensinve .



Pearson Renegade.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.benpearson.com/html/forum.html

you can check out the forum at the above link for pearson.

another option is to shoot a pm to 'fastpassthrough' here on AT. he'll take care of ya.


changing the draw weight is realtively simple. i'm trying to find a link for a pearson owner's manual, but no luck at the moment.

if you can, list the info the sticker on the bottom limb has written on it, and that will help.


the most i've found of it is that it's an older compound from the 90's. depending on the cam and string/cable system you may possibly be out of luck for changing the drawlength.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Just let him go to the "pros" at Gander Mountain and pay the $80


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

let's suppose the bow he has is the same one i found that is listed on ebay right now.

steel cables
round wheels
dacron string
limbs could possibly be laminated wood, but more likely composite.

dacron strings arent difficult to find. so that issue isnt all that important.

there arent many round wheel bows that use modules. if the wheels used on the bow are adjustable, they may only be adjustable for a couple of inches at most. what will he do if he is outside of the adjustability range? round wheels like that arent made anymore and are even harder to come by than original studebaker sheetmetal. i know a few tricks to get him that extra, but it's not worth the hit the bow takes on performance.

steel cables. go into your chosen pro shop and ask them to build up some steel cables....bet ya get a look like you have a banana growin out of your head. there are an extremely few shops that still have the equipment and knowledge to work with steel cables. the biggest problem with steel cables is that you HAVE TO get them right. no twisting to adjust to length. another issue of steel cables is the availibility of the raw cables. tear drop and bat wing cables arent out there. the best you can find is left over stock.


so, a string would cost, maybe $20. press time, if charged(shouldnt...depends on store policy), another $20. doing a basic setup, maybe $25. so $50 after taxes if he's lucky. figure in tuning, another $20-$30. arrows, if aluminum, he could get by with recutting....about $2 an arrow....say he has 6, that's $12.

so we're up to $82-$125 so far.

now comes the difficult part.....what if the bow needs cables? do ya say do it no matter what the cost? which could run ya more than $50. or is that one of the things a shop should do for free?

what about the miscellaneous hardware like spacers and shims? nylon spacers tend to get brittle with age. what about the axle bushings in the wheels if they're worn out? what if the wheel has a crack or a chip out of it?

when looking at getting an older bow, one more than 10 years old, ready for someone more than just the cost needs to be looked at. bows are like cars.....the older they are the more tlc they need. the archery industry doesnt have the 7 year game on parts like the car companies do.

warranty?....if you're lucky and the company gods take pity on you, maybe they'll cover 'some' of it.

it becomes an issue of what does the owner want to pay. in this case, if i was the bow technician, i would recommend looking at a newer bow. something a little more modern like year 2000 or newer. parts are still available.


not everyone has a top of the line, cutting edge bow. the guys with the browning nomads deserve the same attention as the guys with the browning illusions.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Bow*

Archer100:

What brand/type bow does your friend have that he will lend you.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> http://www.benpearson.com/html/forum.html
> 
> you can check out the forum at the above link for pearson.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Why should I contact "fastpassthrough", who is he?


The only information I have on the bow is that it's a Pearson Renegade. At least 3-5 years old (my guess but I'm new to this). Both cams are exactly the same. Sticker on limb says 55# at 28", AMO string length 56". I measured the Axle to Axle length but I forget what it was exactly, somewhere between 42-45".

This is not my bow so I do not want to change the draw length but the owner said I could change the draw weight 5 pounds lower because it's set at 55# and after about 30 minutes of practicing, I can barely draw it.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Flyboy718 said:


> Archer100:
> 
> What brand/type bow does your friend have that he will lend you.




See above.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Flyboy718 said:


> A Pro shop has *"Pros"*...keyword:wink:


Then why does everyone call their shop a PRO shop.....because there are only a HANDFUL of shops around the country that have a REAL ARCHERY PRO working in them .:wink:

I know a TON of PROs....and a very small percentage of them even work in the archery industry....and only a couple of them are in a shop.


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, alot of you guys are getting way to into this post. $80 is way to expensive, I don't care who you are taking it to. It is a simple extension of the draw length and a few cranks for the draw weight. I dont care if its Fred Bear working on it! No shop should be charging that much for something so easy. Even without seeing it? An $80 minimum is stupid. Just because some of you probably work at gander mtn doesn't mean that you have to back it up. It's too much, plain and simple. Something that only takes a few minutes should only cost a few bucks. Their time is not that valuable. Especially in a million dollar store where thay make a huge profit every year!!!
Sorry to ramble, but stuff like that ticks me off. 
I dont claim to be an archery pro, but I can tune most bows and work on most bows as good or better than alot of other people, but I sure dont charge that much!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Well Said!*

fishnhuntr77:

Thank you! Well said...what really needs to happen is this guy needs to find a place that he can take this bow to and get it set up for him...and it's not going to be Gander Mountain. Archer100: Where do you live?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

fishnhuntr77 said:


> Wow, alot of you guys are getting way to into this post. $80 is way to expensive, I don't care who you are taking it to. It is a simple extension of the draw length and a few cranks for the draw weight. I dont care if its Fred Bear working on it! No shop should be charging that much for something so easy. Even without seeing it? An $80 minimum is stupid. Just because some of you probably work at gander mtn doesn't mean that you have to back it up. It's too much, plain and simple. Something that only takes a few minutes should only cost a few bucks. Their time is not that valuable. Especially in a million dollar store where thay make a huge profit every year!!!
> Sorry to ramble, but stuff like that ticks me off.
> I dont claim to be an archery pro, but I can tune most bows and work on most bows as good or better than alot of other people, but I sure dont charge that much!


What are you talking about

Pretty sure not one person said that $80 is reasonable.....:embara:

Other then Monkey....and he is breaking down WHY it might be that much....:wink:


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Flyboy718 said:


> fishnhuntr77:
> 
> Thank you! Well said...what really needs to happen is this guy needs to find a place that he can take this bow to and get it set up for him...and it's not going to be Gander Mountain. Archer100: Where do you live?



Check your PM.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

'fastpassthrough' is a bow engineer with ben pearson now. he more than likely has access to the archives for the older bows.

archer100, i'm not upset at you. you're the new guy with zero knowledge. i hope you dont think i am. you have a clean slate and an un-corrupted mind. sometimes the information on a forum can be well intentioned, but very mis-leading. even worse when one assumes it's a bow that was made yesterday, not yesteryear.

go to the gander mtn and ask them to check your draw length. they should be atleast that competant. act like you're interested in some bows and tell them you have to clear it with the wife first.

if you truly want to get into bowhunting, look around in the classifieds here on archerytalk for something a little newer. there are plenty of guys who would be plenty helpful in making sure you get the right stuff the first time. bad habits are hard to break especially when they're first learned.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info "rock_monkey".



I just called Gander Mountain and they told me it would only cost a few bucks to adjust draw weight. So it seems I'm getting conflicting reviews because two of my buddies went there a while back and they tried to charge them at least $80.

If I can't adjust the draw weight myself, I will go there and see what they say.

I did get some good news from them which is they have a little selection of Martin, Bear, and PSE bows that I can try out. No Mathews or Hoyts though.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Archer100 said:


> My friend has a bow that he would lend me but the draw weight and length are too high so I called Gander Mountain today and they said it would cost $80 to do anything to the bow, even only adjusting the draw weight and nothing more. Is this pricing normal or ridiculous?


I'd tell them jokers to cram it sideways.

And, Gander wouldn't tune my bow for free. Generally speaking, about 10% of gander bow employees know what a compound bow is.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

to change the draw weight, you'll need an allen wrench or hex key set that fits in the limb bolts. it may be a 7/32" or a 3/16" key. there really isnt a standard for those bolts. each manufacturer has/had their own requirements to the supplier.

turn both upper and lower limb bolts in until they are snug.

back off each limb one turn at a time. each turn will be about 3 pounds. you dont want to go anymore than 4 turns out on each bolt. turning one limb out more than the other will just create headaches down the road. it doesnt have to be a perfect turn, but the closer to a complete 360deg turn the better.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> each turn will be about 3 pounds.



Is this regardless of the bow, style, etc?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

that's only a rough guesstimate. there are other factors that fit into the equation but without a scale, there is no real way to be sure of the weight or how much each turn equates to.

not sure what you mean by style, but different bows and brands have finer threads on the limb bolts that will vary the amount of each turn. if you mean by using a mechanical release or fingers, it wont matter. a bow is a simple machine with a fixed set of parameters.

crank the limb bolts in and then and back it off 2 full turns on each limb....one turn at a time on each limb. go shoot. if you feel tired in 30 mins or so, then take another turn off. just dont go any further out than 4 turns. if you have to, use a grease pencil to write on the limbs how many turns you gave it.


----------



## hunterlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

I am an archery technician at a pro shop. draw weight adjustment is $4 draw length adjustment is $4. we also do a full bow tune for $35, and with that, we will fit that bow to our customer, and also get them in our lanes shooting bulls from 10 to 30 yards... i guess thats what sets the small bow shops apart from the cabelas and gander mountains... dont bother with that $80. they're hoping you'll bend over and take it


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

hunterlegend said:


> I am an archery technician at a pro shop. draw weight adjustment is $4 draw length adjustment is $4. we also do a full bow tune for $35, and with that, we will fit that bow to our customer, and also get them in our lanes shooting bulls from 10 to 30 yards... i guess thats what sets the small bow shops apart from the cabelas and gander mountains... dont bother with that $80. they're hoping you'll bend over and take it




now those prices seem more realistic and fair! I wish your shop was in my city!


----------



## Clark1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Some bows require a different cam which might run the price up...


----------



## hazer500 (Jul 22, 2008)

I picked up a brochure at our local Gander the other day at the prices are all listed for every service in their pro shop. It's $5.00 for a draw weight adjustment. They quoted me a price of $50.00 for a string and cable change with those included. My son took his bow a local pro shop last year for the same service and the price was the same. Gander gave me a turn around time of 5 to 7 days. The pro shop last year took 5-6 weeks during this same time of year. I'd much rather use the local guy but I'm not waiting that long. Another local pro shop where my son bought his bow sized his bow wrong from the beginning for his draw length and the other shop lengthened the draw a little longer but it's still not right. The one he bought his bow from won't even work on or deal with any customers unless they bought a bow from him. So much for the local guys I'd rather support.


----------



## hunterlegend (Jul 13, 2008)

hazer500 said:


> I picked up a brochure at our local Gander the other day at the prices are all listed for every service in their pro shop. It's $5.00 for a draw weight adjustment. They quoted me a price of $50.00 for a string and cable change with those included. My son took his bow a local pro shop last year for the same service and the price was the same. Gander gave me a turn around time of 5 to 7 days. The pro shop last year took 5-6 weeks during this same time of year. I'd much rather use the local guy but I'm not waiting that long. Another local pro shop where my son bought his bow sized his bow wrong from the beginning for his draw length and the other shop lengthened the draw a little longer but it's still not right. The one he bought his bow from won't even work on or deal with any customers unless they bought a bow from him. So much for the local guys I'd rather support.



That seems quite rediculous. Our turn around time is anywhere between 1 and 5 days. i have never seen a place that takes weeks. And in my opinion, the local pro shops usually take greater care, rather than the ganders. atleast mine does. Its usually a relationship they can have with a customer. Most of the bass pros and ganders i have been around just throw things on and dont take the time to care for the customers needs. and most local guys will listen when you voice your opinion. I guess there are only a choice few remaining anymore...


----------



## michigandeersla (Oct 15, 2004)

There is a guy at the Gander mountain by my house that really know's his stuff.

I think prices on all bow work are pre-set for gander mountain, I have a flyer some where that list all the prices


----------



## hazer500 (Jul 22, 2008)

hunterlegend said:


> That seems quite rediculous. Our turn around time is anywhere between 1 and 5 days. i have never seen a place that takes weeks. And in my opinion, the local pro shops usually take greater care, rather than the ganders. atleast mine does. Its usually a relationship they can have with a customer. Most of the bass pros and ganders i have been around just throw things on and dont take the time to care for the customers needs. and most local guys will listen when you voice your opinion. I guess there are only a choice few remaining anymore...


That's what I say. Way too long! The guy works a fulltime elsewhere then has his shop open a few hours a night and on Saturday. If I could take it to the local shop and get it back in a week or even two I'd be there...trust me. BTW...still waiting for a head mount of last years buck that a local guy has had since early November. He's telling me another month.....That will be the last one he does.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

easyeriq said:


> And who would you let touch your bow with a pole????
> 
> And yes $80 is high, but you have to *look at the overhead a* place like gander has vs a pro shop.


Yeah, it's a lot less at Gander mountain than it is at a proshop, look at the fixed costs you can spread out over $billions in inventory that you bought by the trainload at Walmart type discounts, compared to spreading it out over 50 dozen arrows and maybe 30 bows.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*What!???*

LOL Sure thats why they charge the prices they do 
I have never in my life within a hundred miles of where I live of all of the Pro shops (oooops....I mean Archery Shops, been ridiculed for calling them Pro shops already) that I have used have never charged me that RIDICULOUS amount of money. That is just way too much money...end of story. Have a nice day


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I didn't read this full thread, but I was actually at my local Gander yesterday talking about tuning. They have 3 packages, the first starting at $19 and going up by about $10/ea. He said most bows only need the $19 deal of adjusting draw lenght, weight, etc.

He was a very knowledgable guy who took plenty of time to talk with me and teach me several things (I'm VERY new to BH). I am bringing my bow to him later this week.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well it seems I really didn't need the information I got in this topic since my friend doesn't want me to lower the weight but he actually wants to increase it and if he does that, I might be able to draw a couple times and that's all, which means no more practicing and probably no hunting


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Where do you live. Maybe someone from here can help out a rookie with his adjustments if there isn't another shop nearby.

After all it is Archer helping Archers :darkbeer:


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

illbowhunter said:


> Where do you live. Maybe someone from here can help out a rookie with his adjustments if there isn't another shop nearby.
> 
> After all it is Archer helping Archers :darkbeer:


I don't need any help with adjustments now. I wanted the draw weight lowered so I could shoot more and shoot better. But the owner of the bow I'm using is going to increase the draw weight, so I probably won't be able to shoot it anymore.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

get yourself a hoyt off the classified section. Or else looks for a hoyt or matthews dealer close to you. what is your zip code, i'm sure there are other bow shops then gander mountain. Does your gander mt even have a range more then 10 yds?


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Charman03 said:


> get yourself a hoyt off the classified section. Or else looks for a hoyt or matthews dealer close to you. what is your zip code, i'm sure there are other bow shops then gander mountain. Does your gander mt even have a range more then 10 yds?



Even though there are usually some very good deals on AT, I can''t afford anything for a while.

I'm pretty sure Gander Mountain has a small range, don't know what size. I intend to go there soon and shoot whatever bows they have. It'll help release some of this anticipation of hunting season lol.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*Friend...?*

What kind of a friend is that He allows you to use the bow but won't let you change it to fit you...on top of that your all excited about it and now he starts "crawfishing" on you. He wouldn't be a friend of mine anymore.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Flyboy718 said:


> What kind of a friend is that He allows you to use the bow but won't let you change it to fit you...on top of that your all excited about it and now he starts "crawfishing" on you. He wouldn't be a friend of mine anymore.


He's a good man. Just not too into archery, so he doesn't know the effects of changing draw weight.


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

You got a PM


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

How much does new string cost?

At GM they said $30 for string and another $15 to install with peep sight ($10 w/o peep).


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Archer100 said:


> How much does new string cost?
> 
> At GM they said $30 for string and another $15 to install with peep sight ($10 w/o peep).


bump.............


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

ok here it goes i guess....... 

i work part time at gander mountain and i do agree the prices are too high. i personally have 25 years of experience and im 28 years old. my father got me started very young and since then if you want to look in the books you can, have over 30 state titles. i beleive i know what im doing and always take time to take care of MY customers. 

we have a couple other employees that know their stuff as well but when you work in a "box store" they look at turn around time. they dont care how long you spend with a customer.


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

heavyfire99 said:


> ok here it goes i guess.......
> 
> i work part time at gander mountain and i do agree the prices are too high. i personally have 25 years of experience and im 28 years old. my father got me started very young and since then if you want to look in the books you can, have over 30 state titles. i beleive i know what im doing and always take time to take care of MY customers.
> 
> we have a couple other employees that know their stuff as well but when you work in a "box store" they look at turn around time. they dont care how long you spend with a customer.


Yes, I realize this. I'm not saying I hate the store or their products are bad or anything like that. I just wish there was a real pro shop in my area.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

Archer100 said:


> My friend has a bow that he would lend me but the draw weight and length are too high so I called Gander Mountain today and they said it would cost $80 to do anything to the bow, even only adjusting the draw weight and nothing more. Is this pricing normal or ridiculous?


i see alot of people tell him pro shop will not charge that much and then bad mouth gander mountain. $80 proble close at most pro shop i go to. i only used guys that i trust but i do most my own work. when i take it to the shop there is a major problem i cant figure out. when i work at bass pro with out see it we do charge alot but if you take it there and take to some body they may do it for free. take a cart put few things in it and asked them few question and asked them to adjust it for you. they are trying win people over


----------



## Archer100 (Aug 6, 2008)

Archer100 said:


> How much does new string cost?
> 
> At GM they said $30 for string and another $15 to install with peep sight ($10 w/o peep).


Is this the normal price for string?


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

Yes that is about right on string price. Why does everyone dawg on Gander Mountain? I work there and am very confident that I know more then half of the guys who posted on here and im sure I can shoot better so what gives? MOST GM have very good guys working for them so dont be a hater....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> just dont go any further out than 4 turns


Diamond states no more than 3 turns, so I'd double check with the manufacturers recommendations.

I know that's being picky but...


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Every thing in life costs money.......if 80.00 is to much money to spend then Archery must not be to important to that person. 
A Un employed person or a high school student would be the only exception to this.
This is why places can not stay in business. I have not had a raise and have taken several paycuts myself, but still do not *pinch* pennys when it comes to archery. The same guys complaining about the cost is usually the guys that is maxXing out his 401k then winning about the cost of every thing.
No wonder the economy is so bad. I am sure this does not apply to many here.
But those people no who they are.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

heavyfire99 said:


> ok here it goes i guess.......
> 
> i work part time at gander mountain and i do agree the prices are too high. i personally have 25 years of experience and im 28 years old. my father got me started very young and since then if you want to look in the books you can, have over 30 state titles. i beleive i know what im doing and always take time to take care of MY customers.
> 
> we have a couple other employees that know their stuff as well but when you work in a "box store" they look at turn around time. they dont care how long you spend with a customer.


25 years experience at only 28 years old? You were still crapping your diaper!


----------

